# Freud #99-408 2 1/4" Cove Crown bit



## jeffrydetwiler (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,
I want to make some simple cove for a box beam ceiling. Wood is eastern white pine and I will make it on a router table with a Hitachi M12V (3 1/4 HP). Plan on using the Freud #99-408 2 1/4" Cove Crown bit. Has any one tried this bit or another brand to make 2 1/4" cove? 

Suggestions or methods?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have use the MLCS bits, it's a bit tricky because you need to run the stock by the bit on it's edge, I suggest you make a quick jig to make it easy-er, (see link below) I have used this jig many times but I now use the Horz.router table for this type of job, it takes 2 or 3 passes by the bit to get a nice clean cut, low speed on the 1st.and 2nd. pass then high speed on the 3rd. pass, use a stop block on the backside of the fence so you get all the cuts just the same, make some extra you will need it the norm..the bit likes to snipe the stock on the tail end of the pass..

Router Forums - View Single Post - Lockmiter Tearout

Amazon.com: Freud 99-408 1-1/4-Inch Diameter by 2-1/4-Inch Crown Molding Router Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank: Home Improvement


Molding Router Bits 2

Molding Router Bits 2


=============



jeffrydetwiler said:


> Hello,
> I want to make some simple cove for a box beam ceiling. Wood is eastern white pine and I will make it on a router table with a Hitachi M12V (3 1/4 HP). Plan on using the Freud #99-408 2 1/4" Cove Crown bit. Has any one tried this bit or another brand to make 2 1/4" cove?
> 
> Suggestions or methods?
> ...


----------



## jeffrydetwiler (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw the MLCS horizontal crown molding bits, but would prefer using Freud #99-408 2 1/4" Cove Crown bit. Thanks for your input. 

Anyone used a crown bit like the Freud #99-408?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------

